# Using old PC as a server



## fredtgreco (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a relatively new (last two years) PC (EMachines) that I bought real cheap new for the kids one Christmas, and we have since replaced. I am thinking about trying to use it as a server (for hosting documents and data) on our network at the office. The office has three laptops (2 Vista, 1 XP) and a couple of networked printers. We may also be getting a networked high tech Copy machine that is also a high speed scanner.

Ideally, I'd like to be able to have the "server" store documents we all would access (to cut out emailing back and forth), like bulletin files; I'd also use it as a repository for the scanned document PDFs the copier produces.

My question is: what is the best way to do that? Assume that the PC can be wired into the network. Assume that it could run either XP or Vista. Assume thatI'd like to run it without a monitor, but if I need to, I can attach a monitor.

Any help (including great detail!  ) woudl be appreciated.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 29, 2008)

I work as a server admin, and I have an office network with this very set up. I use a Dell computer with Windows Server 2003. The other computers can view its shared drives, as well as logon using Windows Remote Desktop. This enables a user on another computer to work on the server as if they were looking at the server through its monitor.

If it's _only_ for shared files and printers, I don't see why you couldn't use XP or Vista right now on your server tower; but, if you ever wanted your local network to get any more complex or advanced, you should get Server 2003 set up. There are some excellent books on learning how to set up Server 2003 very fast and efficiently. This one especially.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jun 30, 2008)

If it is for shared files you should try a *nix server. I currently am running FreeBSD on an old pc and it works great for file sharing. Plus the price for the OS is the best!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2008)

Fred,

I'd be sure to use something like iDrive or some other online backup utility to back up important files regularly. Dan definitely is the more knowledgeable guy about servers and admin than I. I'm just a supervisor.

Dan: couldn't he also install a Linux variant too that would do the trick for what he's looking to do.

I'm also wondering out loud here Fred: do your printers actually require that you have to have a server in order to share them? Mine plugs directly into my ethernet port and doesn't require a server to share them.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Fred,
> 
> I'd be sure to use something like iDrive or some other online backup utility to back up important files regularly. Dan definitely is the more knowledgeable guy about servers and admin than I. I'm just a supervisor.



It's an honor to hear you say that, Rich; but, I'm really not. I'm just making this stuff up as I go.  It's Steve, tcalbrecht, that Fred would want to talk to. I only know about computers as far as what I've had to troubleshoot in the past - no formal education to date. (And as an out of work college student, I've had to fix a lot as I'll find a fix for any computer when someone's paying )

and i am like a mockingbird
i’ve got no new song to sing
and i am like an amplifier
i just tell you what i’ve heard
oh, i’m like a mockingbird

-- Derek Webb



Semper Fidelis said:


> Dan: couldn't he also install a Linux variant too that would do the trick for what he's looking to do.



Yes. It would be stable, secure, and capable of doing almost everything he would want. My concerns would be as to who he has to ask in person for help troubleshooting, and who else at his work can do basic work on the server. Most people who are even somewhat familiar with Windows XP will feel more confident looking at a Server 2003 screen than one for Linux.

Fred, if you want to dabble in running Linux on your server tower without letting go of XP or Vista, I recommend using VMWare to try a Linux server. If you find that it's not for you, then you can just get rid of it at no harm to the rest of your OS.


----------



## skellam (Jun 30, 2008)

There is a relatively simple open source option for creating a very flexible Network Attached Storage device that you can administer with a web browser over the local network. I use it to back up my data on a regular basis on an old converted dell PC. Check out FreeNAS Here is a How-to on getting it up and running.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 30, 2008)

My choice would be something Linux based - Ubuntu, for instance, whose server options are quite nice and user-friendly.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd go with the network attached storage, too.

Blessings,

KC

WINTEL Server Manager
St. Vincent's Healthcare
Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Seb (Jun 30, 2008)

Fred,

I'm an I.T. Administrator by trade.

You can accomplish what you want (file and printer sharing) with most versions of Windows from 98se on up (depending on how many users). You are technically looking for a "peer to peer" type network. Looking at the needs you've expressed here, you don't need a "client / server" (or Linux) type network.

If you want to drop me a p.m. we can talk through your specifics.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> Fred,
> 
> I'm an I.T. Administrator by trade.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes. To Obi-Wan you must listen!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2008)

Fred,

I was just thinking about this while shaving this AM (I know, the things that pop into my mind). I was thinking about Dropbox (thank you for getting me an invite!) and how it performs so well as a shared drive and thought it might be perfect for an office environment.

Of course 2 GB used to be a massive shared drive but now it's not much but, still, for an office primarily sharing bulletins and other kinds of things it might do a really good job.

I don't think you should try it now but you might want to see what kind of premium service they offer when it comes out. All the concerns about loss of data and off-site storage would be mitigated by this type of solution and it would free you of the admin headache of keeping an old pc up and running as a server.

Frankly, if you're going to put an old PC to work like that then I would recommend using it as a hardware based firewall for the office.


----------

